# Trial



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I never thought it would happen, wonder how long it will take before he is rushed out of court and back into hospital?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hosni Mubarak: Conspiring in killing of protesters (15 years in prison or death penalty); abusing power to amass wealth (5-15 years)
Alaa and Gamal Mubarak: abusing power to amass wealth (5-15 years)
Former Interior Minister Habib al-Adly and six aides: Conspiring in killing of protesters (15 years or death penalty)
Hussein Salem, business tycoon and Mubarak confidant: tried in absentia for corruption (5-15 years in prison)


Charges seem a bit tame to me.. surely there is more that could be thrown at them,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Hosni Mubarak trial: 'Every Egyptian will tune in'


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

These are *prima facie* law suits which are sufficient in law to establish a case or facts.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd like to go out this afternoon, but can't tear myself away from the tv.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I never thought it would happen, wonder how long it will take before he is rushed out of court and back into hospital?


According to state tv(13.30) he's being transfered to the hospital inside the acadamy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> According to state tv(13.30) he's being transfered to the hospital inside the acadamy




And yet he could still dye his hair


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The judge has just decided to split the case against Mubarak & his two sons from the case of his interior minister where Mubarak's case is postponed until 15 August & his interior minister's case to continue tomorrow. Mubarak will NOT be transferred back to Sharm El Sheikh but he will be kept in the International Medical Centre outside Cairo on the Cairo Ismailia High Way.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What impressed me was the calmness of the crowds.
Tomorrow may be a little more voltile as this Minister is already a proven felon and actually gave the order to kill Egyptians.

Please let it proceed without further bloodshed.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The judge has just decided to split the case against Mubarak & his two sons from the case of his interior minister where Mubarak's case is postponed until 15 August & his interior minister's case to continue tomorrow. Mubarak will NOT be transferred back to Sharm El Sheikh but he will be kept in the International Medical Centre outside Cairo on the Cairo Ismailia High Way.


I have just driven past the IMC and it is crawling with Security - so he must be there.

The Police Acadamy is not far from my house


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

AI wonder how he feels now that his old mates have s....t on him.
imho tantawi should be in that cage with him. I bet he does not get invited to testify......

Anyway if Egypt can try Mubarak I hope one day we can see Tony BlIar sitting in a cage charged with war crimes......


----------

